# Does your MOS stay the same?!



## Nickstevens904 (Mar 18, 2015)

if you are not an 11b or c and you join the 75th will your MOS change to something else or will you still do your primary MOS that you were before you made it into the 75th.  In my case I am a 3051 which in the corps is a 92y in the army, I know it sucks and it's gay,  and if you still don't know what I'm referring to its supply!  Now my future goal is to enlist in the Army after this enlistment is up and hopefully one day make into the 75th!  But I just don't want to do this lame ass supply job anymore! According to the prior service guidelines my MOS transfers over into the Army also the 75th is looking for hire into the regiment for 92y MOS holders.  Please help. Thank you


----------



## Florida173 (Mar 18, 2015)

92Y in 75th is just a supply guy in 75th.  What would you think your MOS would change to?  Do Marines change their MOS when they change units?


----------



## pardus (Mar 18, 2015)

Nickstevens904 said:


> if you are not an 11b or c and you join the 75th will your MOS change to something else or will you still do your primary MOS that you were before you made it into the 75th.  In my case I am a 3051 which in the corps is a 92y in the army, I know it sucks and it's gay,  and if you still don't know what I'm referring to its supply!  Now my future goal is to enlist in the Army after this enlistment is up and hopefully one day make into the 75th!  But I just don't want to do this lame ass supply job anymore! According to the prior service guidelines my MOS transfers over into the Army also the 75th is looking for hire into the regiment for 92y MOS holders.  Please help. Thank you



I understand what you are asking, but it doesn't make a lot of sense to me unless you are trying to avoid going to another AIT.
Why don't you simply enlist as an 11X with an option 40?


----------



## AWP (Mar 18, 2015)

1. Do you have to stay a 92Y?
2.Do you want to remain a 92Y?
3. Do you want a different MOS?

92Y's exist in EVERY SOF unit. If you transfer in as a 92Y you may not have a choice in units, but do your time (2+ years) in whatever unit and then drop a 4187 to go to the 75th, 160th, SF, etc.


----------



## Florida173 (Mar 18, 2015)

And once you've spent some time on the SOF side, you can get the "S" identifier to help keep your career on the SOF side.


----------



## AKkeith (Mar 18, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> 92Y in 75th is just a supply guy in 75th.  What would you think your MOS would change to?  Do Marines change their MOS when they change units?


No we don't.


----------



## Nickstevens904 (Mar 18, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> 92Y in 75th is just a supply guy in 75th.  What would you think your MOS would change to?  Do Marines change their MOS when they change units?


What I meant to ask was does it remain the same!  As I stated in my intro I am trying to lat move out of it.  And no Marines do not change their MOS when they switch units.  They can be placed in a open billet filled by any MOS to serve in the line company but changes are done through lat move.


----------



## Nickstevens904 (Mar 18, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> 1. Do you have to stay a 92Y?
> 2.Do you want to remain a 92Y?
> 3. Do you want a different MOS?
> 
> 92Y's exist in EVERY SOF unit. If you transfer in as a 92Y you may not have a choice in units, but do your time (2+ years) in whatever unit and then drop a 4187 to go to the 75th, 160th, SF, etc.


Thanks,  also I do not want to remain a 92y if I were to enlist in the US Army.  I am trying to figure out if one joins the 75th anything other then a 11b or c would his MOS remain or does it change.  Also do they get to do all the high speed training.


----------



## Nickstevens904 (Mar 18, 2015)

pardus said:


> I understand what you are asking, but it doesn't make a lot of sense to me unless you are trying to avoid going to another AIT.
> Why don't you simply enlist as an 11X with an option 40?


No I am not trying to avoid AIT at all.  As far opt 40 and 11x contract or whatever I have been told by the U.S. Army recruiter here in oki that prior service can only enlist if their MOS transfers over or if they have vacancy slots for retraining and as a sgt/e-5 there are no 11x options.  That's what I have been informed of.  Also opt 40 doesn't apply to prior service I believe but I'll check again the ranger regiment recruiter.


----------



## Nickstevens904 (Mar 18, 2015)

Also thanks to everyone who shared their thoughts on this it really helps


----------



## AWP (Mar 18, 2015)

Nickstevens904 said:


> Thanks,  also I do not want to remain a 92y if I were to enlist in the US Army.  I am trying to figure out if one joins the 75th anything other then a 11b or c would his MOS remain or does it change.  Also do they get to do all the high speed training.


 
To my knowledge the 75th does not have "Ranger specific" MOS'. Support guys do very interesting things in addition to their MOS, but I wouldn't go in with the expectation that you'll kick in doors. If you want out of supply you'll probably have to take a break a service, but at this point the Internet isn't your friend, you need to speak to a recruiter. Manning requirements, slots, and school availability all change and not one person on this board has any visibility on the current state of recruiting; those numbers change daily.

For the Army, if I were in your shoes, and take this with some salt, I'd have two COA's: One for remaining a Supply guy and one for "other." I already covered the former. The latter is pretty simple too:
What do you want to do? (follow a PACE plan and prioritize)
What options do you have given the above?

At that point you'll have a solid idea of what you can/ can't do and making a decision will be much easier. You're shotgunning right now, you really need to find out if the Army will make you take a new MOS and we've probably seen it go either way. Things change, numbers change, and we wouldn't have current info on those decisions.

Good luck.

Edit to correct some horrible typing.


----------



## MCH75 (Apr 25, 2015)

Former non 11 series Ranger here

You can laterally move into the Army and join the 75th as supply

Anyone who wishes to change MOS from non-11 series to 11 series can, but there is a series of hurdles:
1) Your unit has to be willing to let you go and reclass you.
2) I knew someone who wanted to do this, he had to meet with the CSM to be vetted first.
3) If you are SGT or above you will probably have to drop to SPC before transferring (likely anyway), bats aren't going to give you a team unless you rose through bat, or have exceptional experience in combat as 11 series (my opinion).

So essentially, yeah, it can happen


----------

